# Barn Itch????



## barrel/goatgirl

:whatgoat: Ok so we finally found out what my goat has. after being told that he had a staff infection by multiple people , i found out it was barn itch. i shaved him tonight in hope of going to a show saturday and noticed he probably wont go. I am being told that w\he might still be able to go i he looks better friday night. But i dont know exactly what barn itch is or how to treat it. Any body have any sugestions on what to do.


----------



## StaceyRosado

never heard of barn itch -- are you talking about mites or ringworm?


----------



## toth boer goats

barn itch is ringworm.... very contagious to other animals and humans....

please read

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cac ... 0V0x7TnxGg


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

toth boer goats said:


> barn itch is ringworm.... very contagious to other animals and humans....
> 
> please read
> 
> http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cac ... 0V0x7TnxGg


I was told it was like lice on us. so it is a type of ringworm, not mites???? so far only goats have gotten. being in the same facility, no lambs, heifers, or pigs have gotten it. i guess i read it then i will find out lol thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats

That's what I found... on what barn itch means.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

thanks. i shaved my goat and it looked horrible, but after only two days a lot of the irritation has gone down and hes looking better, but i still cant take him tomorrow.  i wish i could but i don't want to spread it, thats how i got it and it sucks to be us. we are going to spray them down with listerene to disinfect them befor we load them into the trailer to bring them home.


----------



## StaceyRosado

well thats the smart thing -- you certainly dont want to spread something to someone else's herd. 

Check your other goats over real well before takign them, ringworm is very contagious even to humans so becareful when handling and treating him.

Note: ringworm is not a worm but a fungus


----------



## toth boer goats

Not fun... I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

Well the show went good for me. my heifer did well for me and amazingly well for my friend in her breed class. another heifer went crazy and she stood still and did as asked so even though i was disapointed cookie didnt go the day went well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on the show.....great job.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

Thanks. so i finally got the ring worm to. we knew it was gonna happen with as much as i love on my cookie but i was hoping it didn't. talking about it at the barn this morning. three goats have it bad. one lamb has it but hes got hair growing back so hes just got three spots that are dead. cookie has got a million spots all over his body. with the spandex on him (because he is show shaved) it gave it the perfect spot to spread so he is in bad shape. fortunatly he has hair growing back in most of the places and we found something we could possibly use on him to kill the rest. we don't know if we can use it though because it says not for use on animals that are going for meat. this would also go towards the pig that has it. is there any anti fungle stuff i can use. we were going to spray all the animals in this for procausion treating them like they have it. we have five weeks before our chapter show at our ag barn. this show has been going on for at least 10 years and it would suck to not be able to host it because no one could bring there animals to our barn. If there is anything that you know of we can treat all the animals with


----------



## toth boer goats

I am truly sorry... it spread to you as well.... :hug: 

If you have it wide spread... with the goats.... the cheapest way is using....
Chlorine bleach.... "The Merck Veterinary Manual" prescribes a dosage of one part bleach to 10 parts water.... which is used to wash or spray the goat, its equipment and housing....the manual recommends... daily washing for 5 days, then weekly applications... until lesions disappear...

Treat options.... Clorox, Kaptan, Nolvason, Betadine, or anti-fungal shampoos....creams.....or anything ...that is made... to treat athletes foot.... Feed additives... can be purchased from the vet for severe cases..... :hug:


----------



## RPC

What we used to do with our cattle is not a vet recommended plan of action but we would go to a tractor dealer and buy Fluid film I think it is a lubricant. We would scrape all the ring worm until the crusty stuff was off then spray it with that. I don't know if it burns but the spray looked like it foamed up as it ate away the ring worm. We did it every day until hair started growing back. It took a week or two but it always worked. If you want to try it you can but I don't know how it works on goats or any other animal besides cattle and I don't know if its painful or not.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

toth boer goats said:


> I am truly sorry... it spread to you as well.... :hug:
> 
> If you have it wide spread... with the goats.... the cheapest way is using....
> Chlorine bleach.... "The Merck Veterinary Manual" prescribes a dosage of one part bleach to 10 parts water.... which is used to wash or spray the goat, its equipment and housing....the manual recommends... daily washing for 5 days, then weekly applications... until lesions disappear...
> 
> Treat options.... Clorox, Kaptan, Nolvason, Betadine, or anti-fungal shampoos....creams.....or anything ...that is made... to treat athletes foot.... Feed additives... can be purchased from the vet for severe cases..... :hug:


ok thank you we got some stuff thats for athletes foot.but i sprayed some of the stuff for horses and cattle that we got for cookie this morning and it instantly stopped itching so I'm using the ointment stuff on the stuff by my eye and me and cookie are going to share the spray LOL :laugh: and i am bleaching the heck out of his sleeve and jacket today so that its clean when i put it on him.. i will try using bleach and water on him. he was getting daily bathes with the batadine, but it started getting cold and by the time i would get to the barn it was to cold to bathe him. with it being warmer tonight i will bathe him in it.

I also wormed him last night and we have this vitamin stuff Nutra Drench or something and he gets that twice a day.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds like... you have everything under control...... and working your way to relief... :wink: 

It takes time... but you will beat it..... :hug: 

Worming won't kill ringworm.... but... if he needed worming then.... it is a good idea...... :thumb: ...don't need that dragging him down as well...... hang in there.......praying ....you get through this quickly....good luck... :hug: ray:

Bleach the pen and area's that your goat has been...walls... everything you can think of..... that wouldn't.. get ruined by the bleach water....

When you spray the goat.... make sure ...there is ventilation... if you have to keep him indoors..... bleach can be strong smelling.....


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

Thank you. on Monday at our barn cleanup we dug three inches out of all the lamb and goat pins and brought in new dirt. then they pored some solution on them to kill anything in it. i bleach everything he touches to try to keep it from everyone elses animal. and i guess thats all i can do for now. hopfuly on Wednesday everyone who is in town is going to meet at the barn and we are going to scrub everything and all the animals to try to get rid of whatever might be on them.. 
do you happen to know of a way to tell if they are getting it before they start losing hair. because with our Angus heifer she cant lose hair or it will count against us in the show ring? thanks for all the advice and help...  :thinking:


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome.... :thumb: 


really... there isn't anything you can notice ...before they lose hair... you can move their hair around....to look for scaly skin...under the hair ...but ...that is a big area to scope........


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

toth boer goats said:


> Your welcome.... :thumb:
> 
> really... there isn't anything you can notice ...before they lose hair... you can move their hair around....to look for scaly skin...under the hair ...but ...that is a big area to scope........


 I knda figured there wouldn't be but it was worth a try. i guess we will hope she doesn't get it and deal with it if she does


----------



## toth boer goats

If you catch it when it is small.... it is easier to get rid of ............ :wink: ...anytime you see... a small round looking hairless scaly spot.... treat quickly..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

ok thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

No problem.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no barn itch for cookie.... he is no longer contagious.... I still am, so i'm trying not to give it back to him.. lol :slapfloor: but we finally got mine under control and found something that we have been told clears it up in about a week so hopfully by next Wednesday i wont be contagious any more either :greengrin: .... after 5 week this is finally almost over in my part


----------



## toth boer goats

That is wonderful news....great job....  ....just wish.... yours was healed up already too.... hope the stuff ....you are using works quickly.... good luck.... :hug: :wink:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl

thanks so much....... i am very happy with the away cookie looked today when we shaved him... he still looks horrible but its so much better!!!!!!!lol :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: yeah ...it will get better with time... when new hair grows in..... he will look good again... :wink: :thumb:


----------

